# North Carolina Semiannual Meetup



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

The Raleigh show will be on May 4 and 5. I will be temporarily living in the western part of the state this spring, but I am planning on coming back to Raleigh for this show. Anyone else planning on attending? Maybe we can all meet up for lunch, like we did last time.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm in! I promise I won't get lost this time


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I will be there that weekend, though I am not sure when.


----------



## fishguyturnedfrog (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm leaving to go out of town that weekend or else I'd make the 3 hour hike up there.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I spoke to Jane of Under the Canopy Farms over email a couple of days ago and she mentioned that the Raleigh show was canceled. Sure enough, looking at the show's website I see that they've rescheduled it and the show's production team has been handed over to Repticon, though there's no mention on the new site of when the show will take place this year.

More info here: Gila Productions Raleigh

Bummer. =( I was looking forward to seeing everyone.

If anyone's interested in still having a get-together come May/June, I can host it at my apartment. I don't have an epic collection or anything (just two tanks at the moment), but it's always nice to chat with fellow froggers, have some barbecue, make some exchanges if anyone's got stuff... anyone interested?

Best,
Ash


----------



## Nightlife (Jan 15, 2012)

I might be interested. Maybe we can get a carpool going from Charlotte. I have some froglets and bugs to trade.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like Repticon in Winston Salem this weekend, April 6 and 7. I don't think I'll be able to make that.


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

I might be interested as well. I have a male orange lamasi I am looking to sell or trade if anyone would be interested in it there or another time.


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know there was a show in Winston-Salem! If anyone else is going or would like to send me to pick stuff up for them, I could be persuaded to attend. =)

Thoughts?

Best,
Ash


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I could be down for a get together any weekend in May (except the first, 4-5)!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Is anyone going to this shindig this weekend in Winston-Salem?

Best,
Ash


----------



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi all,
The Raleigh show may or may not be back in the fall. If so, it will be run by a new company.
We will be at Winston this weekend, so stop by and say hello.
Jeff


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey all, we should still have a meeting even if there isn't a show! I think Elphaba (Ash) might have offered up her digs as a meeting place. If she has changed her mind I can offer up my new digs sometime in June/July.

Anyone in???


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

My place is still open. =) Visitors are welcome anytime! There's not much space here, though, and if someone else has a backyard or something that offers more room for people to move around, I'm just as game for that. I can still bring barbecue and food (and plants)!

I definitely want to see everyone! When can we make this happen?

Best,
Ash


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

easternversant said:


> Hey all, we should still have a meeting even if there isn't a show! I think Elphaba (Ash) might have offered up her digs as a meeting place. If she has changed her mind I can offer up my new digs sometime in June/July.
> 
> Anyone in???


We can help you transplant your garden


----------



## Nightlife (Jan 15, 2012)

I am in. It would be great to share bugs and plants.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

frogface said:


> We can help you transplant your garden


Haha I don't think there is that much to transplant! I did only do a 72 cell planter . 

Well I'd prefer to give Ash first dibs, since she offered first! I'm more than happy to host once I move in to my new place. I'll even have my own frog room--



 I should have space for a group as well. I still don't know when I'll be moving in though...it depends on when the current tenants graduate.

We should hold it mid-June or July though. That way if anyone wants frogs from Understory we can all go in one on shipping and paperwork fees.

Ash has first dibs!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

I can actually rent a really big room (free of charge!) at my apartment complex if there's more than a couple people coming. Said room has a stove, a refrigerator, a pool table, comfy chairs... sound good to anyone?  Not saying y'all aren't welcome in the actual apartment, because of course you all ARE, but that room would account for spillover.

I'm also game for helping you plant your garden, though. 

EDIT: Forgot to mention, I think the Understory thing is a fabulous idea! Anyone want to band together to get frogs and save on shipping? I'm not sure how much they have left over for the June shipment, but there's another one happening in September as well.

Best,
Ash


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

How's it going? =) Is anyone still interested in having a meetup this summer? I am! I want to put forward again that I can host the meetup. My apartment is small but I can rent a bigger room at my complex for the meetup itself, and while I only have two tanks (working on a third), I can promise hot barbeque, lots of sweets, and good company! 

Also, on a side note: does anyone local have any subadult to adult thumbnails available?

Best,
Ash


----------



## Toxic frogs (Nov 16, 2011)

Depending on what part of NC this meet is held ide be interested in showing up as well. I can bring cuttings and also have P. vittatus available. I can also bring monkey ladders and cocohuts and cocoplanters too. Ill keep my eye on this thread .

Brian S


----------

